# PC für Videobearbeitung und Spiele



## MICHI123 (12. April 2013)

*PC für Videobearbeitung und Spiele*

Hallo,

es wird dringend Zeit für einen neuen Rechner bei mir. Am besten sollte der preislich unter 850€ bleiben.

Einsatzgebiet ist neben ein bisschen Zocken vor allem Bildbearbeitung in Photoshop, InDesign, Videobearbeitung in Sony Vegas und 3D Animation in After Effects, evtl. Maya. Wichtig ist also ein super schneller Workflow in Windows (Windows 8 64bit) mit großen Dateien, da so ein Videoprojekt schnell 50gb groß wird, und da auch schnell etliche Gigabyte bearbeitet werden. Bilder im RAW Format sind auch oft ~25mb groß, das muss auch alles flutschen^^. Der PC sollte auch vergleichsweise leise sein.
Wie wäre da die folgende Zusammenstellung?

Bei der CPU, i5-3570: Der 3470 ist 15€ günstiger, der 3570K wäre 20€ teurer, und bietet neben der besseren GPU nur mehr möglichkeiten zum Übertakten, oder? Aber ich werde mit sicherheit nicht übertakten, also lohnt sich das nicht denke ich?

Das Netzteil, be quiet! pure power L7 530 Watt, sollte reichen oder? Hat da jemand eine Ahnung wie leise das ist?

Beim Arbeitsspeicher hab ich gaaaar keine Ahnung, es sollten aber auf jeden Fall 16gb sein, da zB in After effects mega viel Ram benutzt wird. Da sind meine 4GB im moment viiiiiel zu wenig um die zwischenvorschau zu rendern... aber welchen Arbeitsspeicher sollte ich nehmen? 2x8gb wären ganz nett da man noch Slots zum aufrüsten hat, oder?

Die Grafikkarte Gigabyte Geforce GTX 650 Ti OC, 2gb ram, ziemlich günstig, ist die passend? Ich brauche auf jeden Fall auch eine mit mindestens 2 DVI ausgängen, da ich beide Monitore über DVI-vga adapter anschließen muss, weil bei meinem samsung monitor der HDMI eingang nicht richtig mitspielt...

Zur Samsung SSD, die pro mit 128gb kostet 22€ mehr als die Basic mit 120gb, hat aber die 3x Schreibgeschwindigkeit, ist der Aufpreis daher gerechtfertigt? Insbesondere in Bezug auf Videobearbeitung...

Gehäuse hab ich ein Billiges genommen, oben 4 USB Ports, sehr praktisch. Beim Card-Reader hab ich auch den billigsten genommen.

Mit meinem Logitech Z5500 kann ich dann den Optischen Ausgang des Mainboards nutzen, demnach brauche ich keine Soundkarte, ist das richtig?



Gibt es da irgendwo vernünftiges Einsparpotential? Insbesondere beim Ram hab ich gar keine Ahnung.  Die 850€ sollten insgesamt nicht überschritten werden wenn es geht. 

Gruß und danke
Michi






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (12. April 2013)

naja, zur CPU, die hat dann einen freien Multiplikator wenn ein K dahinter steht, steht kein Buchstabe dahinter ist das eine ohne, da gibt es zwar noch Modelle mit S und P, aber das sind Exotische Dinger die entweder keinen Grafikpart haben

Ansonsten würde sich bei der CPU schon ne bessere GraKa eignen, z.B. so was wie eine Radeon HD 7870, welche aber halt so bis 200€ kostet


----------



## svd (12. April 2013)

Wenn Videobearbeitung im Vordergrund steht, wie wäre es mit einem Xeon E3-1220 V2 als Prozessor?
Dieser ist günstiger als der i5-3570K, lässt sich zwar nicht übertakten, bietet aber trotzdem die Leistung eines Core i7.

Dafür würde ich etwas  mehr in die Grafikkarte legen. Da du bestimmt einen schönen großen Bildschirm hast, macht eine GTX660 im Zweifel weniger schnell schlapp als die GTX650Ti. Da Adobe Produkte sehr von nvidias CUDA profitieren, hast du mit der stärkeren Serie auch mehr Streamprozessoren zur Verfügung.

Des Komforts wegen könntest du noch ein Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 Anschlüssen in der Front suchen.

Beim RAM handelt es sich schon um ein 16GB Kit, also zwei geprüft zusammenarbeitende Riegel, und nicht zwei "einzelne" 8GB Riegel, oder?

Das Netzteil wird schon in Ordnung sein. Aber die Pure Power Serie von bequiet ist die Budgetserie von denen. Je ernsthafter der PC genützt wird, desto weniger möchtest du wohl Ausfälle riskieren. Es dürfte ziemlich ärgerlich sein, wenn nach paar Stunden rendern die Kiste abschmiert. Vlt zur Sicherheit ein hochwertigeres Netzteil wählen...


----------



## MICHI123 (12. April 2013)

Ah, von den Xeons hatte ich auch schonmal gelesen, hm, eignen die sich vergleichbar gut zum Spielen? Haben die sonst irgendwelche Nachteile? 

Auch wenn die Radeons vlt. etwas mehr Leistung haben fürs gleiche Geld, machen die Nvidias aber mehr Sinn für die Adobe Programme, oder? Ich ahbe eine 32 Zoll Monitor mit 1920 und daneben einen 22 Zoll Monitor mit 1680. Irgendwann wird der 32 Zoller wohl auch mal durch einen ähnlich großen mit besserer Auflösung und evtl. Farbkalibrierung ersetzt, aber das steht erstmal in weiterer Ferne, dass bis dahin die Grafikkarte dann auch ersetzt werden kann. 

Bei dem ram gucke ich nachher nochmal nach, ich glaube das hier sind jetzt 2 "einzelne" 8gb Riegel. Bei den Arbeitsspeichern steige ich überhaupt nicht durch irgendwie.

gut dass du das mit dem USB 3.0 am gehäuse gesagt hast, das guck ich nochmal nach.

Beim Ausfall vom Netzteil mache ich mir eigentlich keine Gedanken, bei mir haben meine billig Netzteile auch nie einen Ausfall verursacht, und ich habe immer Backups. Und ganz Extrem zeitaufwendige Renderings mache ich eigentlich nicht.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Enisra (12. April 2013)

nja, da ich so nichts Mit Videos mache wo schnell gehen muss ...
aber wenn das Programm von einer Geforce Profitiert macht das natürlich auf so eine zu setzten und ansich, in der PCGH haben die auch schonmal des öfteren Xeon CPUs vorgestellt, das geht eigentlich ganz ok mit Spielen


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2013)

Die Xeons kannst du problemlos nutzen, die haben an sich keine Nachteile, außer vlt die fehlende interne Grafikeinheit, die aber ja eh nicht nötig ist, wenn Du eine Grafikkarte nutzt.

RAM: am besten 2x8GB DDR3-1600 mit 1,5 Volt., der Rest ist egal. Es muss auch kein "Kit" sein, sofern zwei einzelne Riegel vlt sogar günstiger sind. Es kommt faktisch nicht mehr vor, dass 2 Riegel mit ansonsten technisch gleichen Werten zueinander inkompatibel sind. Und "auf Dualchannel getestet" war schon immer ein reiner Marketinggag, es gibt also keinen Grund, warum man ein Kit kaufen "muss". Dass einer von beiden vlt defekt ist, kann immer passieren, aber inkompatibel ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen, erst recht wenn du zwei einzelne Riegel des gleichen Modelles nimmst. 

RAM ist bei hardwareversand aber derzeit nicht grad günstig, auch allgemein isses in den letzten Wochen teurer geworden. Ich würde das hier nehmen: http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+...+blu.+black+XMP+PC3-12800U+CL10-10-10.article

Oder wenn Du den PC nicht von hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen willst, dann bestell doch separat das Ram hier Caseking.de Porto bei Vorkasse 4€.



Graifkkarte: wenn schon, dann nimm ne GTX 660, und dann kannst Du an sich auch direkt schon ne AMD 7870 nehmen, die kostet kaum mehr, ist aber so schnell wie die GTX 660 Ti, die erst für 240€ zu haben ist. Was das mit adobe auf sich haben soll, weiß ich nicht - was genau soll denn der Vorteil dabei angeblich sein, wenn man eine nvidia nutzt?

Beim Gehäuse auch nicht ZU sehr sparen - ein paar Euro mehr, und schon ist es auch leiser. Da würd ich eher was mehr ausgeben und dafür "nur" einen EKL Civetta oder Sella, oder nen Thermaltake Contact 21, oder Xigmatek Loki SD963 - die sind auch alle schon recht leise, und übertakten wirst Du ja nicht. 


Das BQ-Netzteil ist auf jeden Fall okay - aber du kannst auch das hier nehmen: http://www.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/50969/be+quiet%21+PURE+POWER+CM+BQT+L8-CM-430W.article das sollte an sich völlig ausreichen, ist dank der hohen Effizienz auch eher wie andere Modelle mit 480-500W, die Watt sind auch gut verteilt. So ein PC, wie du ihn planst, braucht bei voller Last vlt 320-340W, und nur wenn die Watt des Netzteils ungünstig verteilt sind, muss es wirklich mehr als 450W "haben" - dazu hat es auch noch abnehmbare Kabel. UNd die L8-Serie ist "wertiger" als die L7er. 



SSD: ich denke nicht, dass es für Deine Zwecke merkbar sein wird, wenn der Schreibspeed nicht so hoch ist. bzw. man könnte sich das ja ausrechnen: wie groß wird denn eine Datei, die zB 10 Sekunden lang "rendert" ? Wenn die nicht größer als 2GB wird, dann reichen 200MB/s logischerweise schon völlig aus, denn mehr schreiben wollen als gerendert wird kann der PC ja nicht. Und wirklich viel beim Videoediting kannst Du ja eh nicht über eine SSD laufen lassen, die "nur" 120GB hat.


----------



## golani79 (12. April 2013)

Wenns ne single CPU wird, dann würd ich zu nem i7 greifen.

Wenn du mehr Power haben willst, dann halt ein Board mit Dual Xeon CPU´s  - da merkst schon nen ziemlich krassen Unterschied. Vor allem bei den Renderzeiten.

Tja, und RAM kann man bei solchen Sachen eigentlich eh nicht zu viel haben 16 oder 32GB rein und geht dahin.


----------



## MICHI123 (13. April 2013)

Vielen Dank nochmal, hab meinen PC jetzt komplett   Hab jetzt ein anderes Gehäuse (mit USB 3.0 vorne) auch genommen, und den RAM und das Netzteil von Herbboy genommen. Die SSD habe ich ersetzt durch eine Sandisk 128gb SATA 600 für nur 80€ statt 111€. 

Nur nochmal zu dem Netzteil: reichen bei dem System die 430 Watt wirklich aus, auch wenn das eine so hohe Ausbeute hat?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2013)

Google vielleicht mal nach dem Modell + der CPU + der Graka, vlt findest Du da User, die diese Kombi auch haben - bei der Graka musst Du natürlich nicht GENAU das identische Modell suchen.

Mit effizienten Netzteilen haben aber viele sogar ne GTX 680 in Betrieb bei nur 400W Nennleistung. Du kannst aber zur Sicherheit auch das L7 mit 530W nehmen.


wegen der SSD: ob die Sandisk gut ist, weiß ich aber nicht - wichtig sind nicht die maximalen Werte, die der Hersteller angibt, sondern Tests. Hast Du mal geschaut, zB bei Geizhals.at/de ?


----------



## MICHI123 (14. April 2013)

Jap, hab mich jetzt für das 530er Netzteil entschieden. 

Die Sandisk SSD hat ganz gute Bewertungen, die scheint gut zu sein.



Ich hab das ganze jetzt mal bei Mindfactory zusammengestellt, und da ist das alles nochmal 50€ günstiger, d.h. ich würde sogar eine Graka für 170€ nehmen, kannst du da eine empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2013)

Ne GTX 660 müsste dafür drin sein, vlt sogar schon ne AMD 7870


----------



## golani79 (14. April 2013)

Nur so als Hinweis, weil du geschrieben hast, dass du Maya verwenden willst - ATI Karten zicken teilweise ziemlich damit rum.


----------



## MICHI123 (14. April 2013)

Danke  


Falls es jemanden interessiert, das System ist es jetzt geworden, als E bei Mindfactory bestellt, der Shop ist ja unglaublich günstig  


2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 
Intel Core i5 3570 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX 
16GB Kingston HyperX Black XMP DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit  	 
2000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s 
128GB SanDisk Solid State Disk 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA MLC asynchron (SDSSDP-128G-G25)  
ASRock H77 Pro4-M Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail 
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L7 Non-Modular 80+ 
Xigmatek Asgard Pro Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz 	 	 
Xigmatek Loki SD963 AMD und Intel 

für 800€ ingesamt


----------

